# Haydn's loveliest aria... from Die Feuersbrunst



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I sort of just stumbled on this, a Singspiel for puppets called Die Feuersbrunst. And it might already be one of my favorite operas my Haydn-a Singspiel for puppets!-and this aria "Wie wallet mein Herz" is to die for:











It could easily be in the Magic Flute. And while the opera's other arias aren't as breathtakingly beautiful, they're still quite good, inventive and tuneful.


----------

